# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  برگزیده ی هنر ظریف رهایی از دغدغه ها

## NiNi

*سلام بچه های عزیز؛ پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب هنر ظریف رهایی از دغدغه ها رو اگر وقت کردید هفته ای ده یا بیست صفحه اش رو بخونید واقعاً آموزنده است. من از چند صفحه ی این کتاب خیلی انرژی گرفتم و مطالب بسیار آموزنده و قابل تأملی داشت و فکر کنم معضل بیشتر پشت کنکوری ها باشه. به جرأت میتونم بگم همه ی مطالب این کتاب فوق العاده است و واقعاً نمیشه گزیده انتخاب کرد! این چند صفحه چون واقعاً علت اصلی مشکلات اکثر ما هست براتون میفرستم.ایشاالله همتون موفق باشید و به خواسته های قلبی تون برسید. فقط این وسط یه صفحه نیست که چون مثال و این چیزا بود نذاشتم.
*

----------


## Dean

از این متن لذت بردم. ممنون

----------


## NiNi

*Up 

بخونین بچه ها برای همه لازمه*

----------


## Mahdiye.T

​زیبا بود!

----------


## Heni

واقعا عالی بود 

مرسی :Y (518):

----------


## Javad1376

کتابی فوق العاده از یک نویسنده خوب؛در این کتاب مانند بقیه کتاب های موفقیت قرار نیست توسط جملات ظاهرا مثبت و تهی بمباران بشید بلکه جملاتی واقعی رو میخونید

----------

